# Anyone else bailing on the Seagull Century



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've done this ride every year since 1993. That's 22 times in a row. It's not a particularily scenic ride. It's over crowded. It's over priced ($75). But it's the first century I ever did, so I keep doing it. I did it in 2006 in a hurricane. That sucked. Last few years have been great. This Saturday looks horrible. ENE wind at 30 mph, rain and highs in the 60's. The website even mentions the possibility that they may cancel it. Do they give 6000 people their money back? Who eats the trailer truck full of pies?

I'm still on the fence, but leaning towards rolling over in my bed Saturday morning, looking out the window at the rain, and going back to sleep.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like a show up and decide maybe?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

robt57 said:


> Sounds like a show up and decide maybe?


It's about a 3.5-4 hour drive so we go the day before and stay at a hotel on the beach ($175), have a nice dinner ($75) -- well, as nice as dinners at the beach get. Kind of expensive and time consuming if you end up saying screw it the next morning and driving back home.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Cancelled!

Well, I guess that decides it. And I was starting to lean towards going.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I did the Civil War Century a few weeks back in the rain and it wasn't very fun. 
I am sorry to hear the weather turned bad leading to the cancellation of Seagull . I have never done that century. The number of riders on the road gives me pause.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

L_Johnny said:


> I did the Civil War Century a few weeks back in the rain and it wasn't very fun.
> I am sorry to hear the weather turned bad leading to the cancellation of Seagull . I have never done that century. The number of riders on the road gives me pause.


I knew someone who did that last year and got poured on. I did the ride 9-10 years ago when there was a hurricane. It was super windy and rainy, but not cold. This year was looking like all three, 

There really is 6000+ riders, but the start is spread out over 2-3 hours. The first 10 miles you just have accept that you're not going to be moving very fast. After that it spreads out. There's two different loops. Most folks favor the traditional route that stops on Assateague Island. I think the other route is nicer and quite a bit less crowded. I just go with the route that has the best tailwind at the end. 

With so many people, you see some funny stuff. Last yea, my favorite, was the group of three, shall we say hefty, girls on time trial bikes. I don't know how fast they were actually riding because I saw them at a rest stop, and they were still there when I left. Should have taken a picture.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, it rained as well last year, but it was later during the ride. It was a fast and furious thunderstorm. I found a strip mall and took refuge until the storm passed. There was a second round of rain later on the late afternoon, but fortunately I was done by then.

But this year it was pretty much the whole day of rain, with a period of real hard rain and thunderstorms with nearby lightening which really sucked. And yes it was cold. I was prepared for tops with a good rain jacket and helmet cover, 
but somehow didn't take any leg warmers.


----------



## brurider (May 14, 2002)

As you well know by now, Seagull bailed on us. We are out of town,make the 3 hour drive and stay overnight on Friday. I must admit a bit of disappointment on not being able to go, having done it more often than not the last 15 years - sort of a big deal for a few of us. I too rode in the rain at the tail end of the two hurricanes in the mid 2000's. The first year only did the Metric-just too much wind/rain for me to go longer-but it was a warm rain-have ridden 100 miles before, so nothing to prove and had never done that metric. The next year not so much rain,but recollection is it was windier. I suppose one can't fault them considering the predictions they were getting and the logistical nightmare if things went really south. Will try to keep an eye out to see how much rain they actually get.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Even though the hurricane may end up going off shore, I think they had to cancel. Too much liability. Also, they could not wait just until the last minute since many folks come from longer driving distances, logistically, if you need to cancel, the earlier you let folks know, the better. It's a bummer nonetheless.


----------

